# 2016 College Football Pick'ems- Rules and Week One Schedule



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2016)

The College Pick'ems have finally arrived. It's that time to show your crystal ball skills and see if the 2 championships in a row  winning streak by the  Gators (bullgator and amoo) can be broken. Gobblinwoods has graciously agreed to run the regular season spreadsheets again.
A great big THANK YOU to all of the members donating to the prize lists this year!
rhbama3- Crappie jigs and deer jerky ( both)
kmckinnie- "something" (both)
kydawg- smoked ham( regular)
fish hawk- $25 Gift certificate
Browning Slayer- $50 worth Trout lures( regular)
Bullgator- 30oz. engraved Yeti cup( regular)
BuckNasty83- Gift Card- winners choice( regular)
Madsnooker- $25 Bass Pro gift card( choice?)
elfiii- $25 Bass Pro gift card( undecided yet)
SpotandStalk- "something"(both)
hayseed theology- $25 bass Pro gift card( bowl)
Georgiadawgs44- Butt Rub Seasoning(both)
Amoo- gift card(?)
creekbender- $25 Academy gift card(regular) 

Da Rules:
- The college Pick'ems is a FREE contest for any Woody's Campfire Forums member. 
- New this year is there will be TWO separate contests. The regular season from week one to the END of conference championships. The Bowl season will begin with all contestants starting back at zero and goes to the end of the college football bowl season. I'll figure out how to keep score by then hopefully.
-There will be a total of 10-12 games chosen for each week of the regular season. Ill try to choose the games with the most following on this forum, but may choose a better matchup if it comes down to cupcakes.
-Picks added after a game starts count as a loss so make sure you get them in before kickoff. Yes, i know the forum clock is off but i'll cypher it out. If you want to edit your thread after a chosen game has played, please PM me the reason.
-Please use copy and paste of the schedule and highlight the team you pick.
- Be aware that there are often Thursday or Friday games. I will date the games when there is a split.
-Please refrain from using pink or other light colors when you pick teams like Georgia Tech or Georgia. We know you dislike each other but it would really be appreciated if you use red or some other easy to see color.
So, good luck this year and if i make a mistake somewhere, just PM me or Gobbleinwoods.
Unlike last year's first week cupcake fest, we've got some sure enough big boy football this year.

SO, here we go with the Week 1 list. Kind of a screwy schedule spread across 4 days:

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy USCe 13-10

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College Georgia Tech 17-14

Mizzou at West Virginia West Virginia 26-11

UCLA at Texas A&M Texas A&M 31-24OT

LSU vs. Wisconsin Wisconsin 16-14

Georgia vs. North Carolina Georgia 33-24

USCw vs. Alabama Alabama 52-6

Clemson at Auburn Clemson 19-13

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas Texas 50-47 2OT

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU FSU 45-34Monster comeback!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 14, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU     You heard it here first

Oh Yea, almost forgot
Hoddy Toddy


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Thursday, Sept. 1st
> 
> USCe at Vandy
> 
> ...



he picked tek


----------



## bsanders (Aug 14, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 14, 2016)

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> he picked tek



I ain't picking nobody from Boston


----------



## Amoo (Aug 14, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## racedude45 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU
__________________


----------



## Scott G (Aug 15, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 15, 2016)

Tech is on the pickem's... Gonna be a LONG season..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tech is on the pickem's... Gonna be a LONG season..



and folks keep picking them


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 15, 2016)

USCe at Vandy

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Notre Dame at Texas

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 15, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Oh Yea, almost forgot
> Hoddy Toddy



So you're the big Ole Miss fan?  You misspelled "Hotty Toddy".

https://www.google.com/search?q=hot..._AUICCgB&biw=1024&bih=667&safe=active&ssui=on

Go Knowles!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I ain't picking nobody from Boston




good post. and i agree. but i will not pick tek until they play fl st


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hint:  Boston College playing in IRELAND equals home team in a 50/50 game.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 15, 2016)

ule spread across 4 days:

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy = Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College = G T

Mizzou at West Virginia =West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M = UCLA

LSU vs. Wisconsin =LSU

Georgia vs. North Carolina =Dawgs

USCw vs. Alabama = Bama

Clemson at Auburn = Clemson

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas = Irish

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU = FSU


My pone is hard to do a color
__________________


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 15, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> So you're the big Ole Miss fan?  You misspelled "Hotty Toddy".
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hot..._AUICCgB&biw=1024&bih=667&safe=active&ssui=on
> 
> Go Knowles!!!!!!!



Its looks like that thru the bottom of my glass ..LOL    Dang auto correct


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 16, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Its looks like that thru the bottom of my glass ..LOL    Dang auto correct


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 18, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 19, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe 

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Boston College

West Virginia

Texas A&M

LSU 

Georgia 

USCw 

Clemson 

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame 

Monday, Sept. 5th

FSU


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 19, 2016)

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College  Sorry Quack, but Tech Sux!  

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2016)

USCe at Vandy

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Notre Dame at Texas

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College  

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Thursday, Sept. 1st
> 
> USCe at Vandy
> 
> ...



cant believe you picked tek


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 20, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## JHannah92 (Aug 20, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## savannahkelly (Aug 21, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech

West Virginia

Texas A&M

LSU

Georgia

Alabama

Clemson

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame

Monday, Sept. 5th

FSU


----------



## formula1 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re:*

,Thursday, Sept. 1st
USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd
Georgia Tech vs Boston College 
Mizzou at West Virginia 
UCLA at Texas A&M
LSU vs. Wisconsin
Georgia vs. North Carolina
USCw vs. Alabama
Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th
Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th
Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2016)

USCe at Vandy

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


And YES, I'm picking Tech...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> USCe at Vandy
> 
> Georgia Tech vs Boston College
> 
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


>



I won't let Quack go down that road alone!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2016)

antharper said:


> Thursday,Sept. 1st (USCe)  Saturday,Sept. 3rd  (Georgia Tech)   (West Virginia)    (Texas A&M )   (LSU )   ( Georgia )   ( Alabama )   ( Clemson. )                                 Sunday , September , 4th   ( Notre Dame. )   Monday, Sept. 5th. ( FSU)



going vertical really helps the score keeper.   i.e. me   try to copy and paste and highlight if you can.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 22, 2016)

antharper said:


> Thursday,Sept. 1st (USCe)  Saturday,Sept. 3rd  (Georgia Tech)   (West Virginia)    (Texas A&M )   (LSU )   ( Georgia )   ( Alabama )   ( Clemson. )                                 Sunday , September , 4th   ( Notre Dame. )   Monday, Sept. 5th. ( FSU)



Rookie. Smh.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 22, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2016)

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## antharper (Aug 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> going vertical really helps the score keeper.   i.e. me   try to copy and paste and highlight if you can.



Will do !


----------



## antharper (Aug 24, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe 

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech 

West Virginia

Texas A&M

LSU 

Georgia 

Alabama

Clemson 

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame 

Monday, Sept. 5th

FSU


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 25, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Thursday, Sept. 1st
> 
> USCe at Vandy
> 
> ...



Not the only one picking Tech!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not the only one picking Tech!!!



Yep gotta feelin they pull it out!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## Amoo (Aug 25, 2016)

Elfii and I the only two pickin UNC so far.  This gonna be your year Elfii...in pick'em anyways.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Aug 25, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 26, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 26, 2016)

USCe at Vandy

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at aTm 

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Notre Dame at Texas

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 26, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Elfii and I the only two pickin UNC so far.  This gonna be your year Elfii...in pick'em anyways.



Yall ain't alone


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 29, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU



__________________


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2016)

First game is THURSDAY NIGHT!!!!
Better get those picks in soon.


----------



## JHannah92 (Aug 29, 2016)

Guess I'm the only dummy picking auburn.


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 29, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 29, 2016)

The top 3 players from last year are here. & me 2


----------



## bullgator (Aug 29, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

GT vs Boston College

Mizzou at WV

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Bama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

ND at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU[/QUOTE]


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 29, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## Barfolomew (Aug 30, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## msdavis289 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## elfiii (Aug 31, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Elfii and I the only two pickin UNC so far.  This gonna be your year Elfii...in pick'em anyways.



I'm sticking close to the lead dog.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2016)

First game is TOMORROW NIGHT!!!
Get those picks in!


----------



## SLUGGER (Aug 31, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## Throwback (Aug 31, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Thursday, Sept. 1st
> 
> USCe at Vandy
> 
> ...



throwback


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 31, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


I'll also chip in something for the winner


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## benellisbe (Sep 1, 2016)

USCe at Vandy

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Notre Dame at Texas

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2016)

vandy
BC
WV
TAM
LSU
UGA
Bama
Clemson
ND
FSU


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College 

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Sep 1, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 1, 2016)

USCe at Vandy

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Notre Dame at Texas

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## creekbender (Sep 1, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2016)

Kickoff of Vandy/USCe in a little over 5 hours. 
This is the last reminder to get your picks in.


----------



## MadMallard (Sep 1, 2016)

Sept. 1st

 USCe at Vandy

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

 Mizzou at West Virginia

 UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

 USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

 Ole Miss vs. FSU[COLOR="Red"][/COLOR]


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2016)

Vandy/USCe have kicked off. 
Anybody joinign now must count the Thursday game as a loss.
If you want to make any changes to your weekend games, please PM me or Gobblinwoods which game you are changing.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 1, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2016)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Saturday, Sept. 3rd
> 
> Georgia Tech vs Boston College
> 
> ...



give your bro a head start?


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> give your bro a head start?



I needs all the help I can gets!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> give your bro a head start?



I felt sorry for him


----------



## weagle (Sep 2, 2016)

too late for the Thursday game>

Thursday, Sept. 1st

USCe at Vandy USCe 13-10  (missed the cutoff)

Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 3, 2016)

Thursday, Sept. 1st

toooo late....


Saturday, Sept. 3rd

Georgia Tech vs Boston College

Mizzou at West Virginia

UCLA at Texas A&M

LSU vs. Wisconsin

Georgia vs. North Carolina

USCw vs. Alabama

Clemson at Auburn

Sunday, Sept. 4th

Notre Dame at Texas

Monday, Sept. 5th

Ole Miss vs. FSU


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2016)

Game scores updated in first post. 
Man, what a brutal weekend.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2016)

ND Tejas kicking off.


----------

